# Waymo is gearing up to put a lot more self-driving cars on the road



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

https://techcrunch.com/2019/03/19/w...put-a-lot-more-self-driving-cars-on-the-road/


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Single Malt said:


> https://techcrunch.com/2019/03/19/w...put-a-lot-more-self-driving-cars-on-the-road/


Oh good. More jobs.

It also means Waymo will hire more people in the months ahead. As Waymo noted in a blog posted Tuesday, this is not the first time it has grown its operations in Phoenix. Waymo expanded its full-service center in Chandler last year to 60,000 square feet, a facility that houses its operations and support teams, including *fleet technicians, fleet dispatch, fleet response and rider support.*


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

lol in the middle of that article



> Waymo's global fleet is about 600 cars, the large majority of which are in the Phoenix area.


600 cars lmao

and as anyone that lives in the Mountain View area know most of the cars are in Mountain View, a city where they have been pushing these cars on the roads for 7 years or so now and still don't have a service and are not even close to having a service

as much as they say the supposed Waymo One service is in effect, there is no evidence to that effect, not a single actual paying ride has ever been shown or proven to have ever taken place


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

*GM's driverless car petition to NHTSA enters public comment phase*

The National Highway Traffic Safety Administration is taking action on General Motors Co.'s request to put a driverless car - without a steering wheel or pedals - on public roads, advancing the Detroit automaker's petition to the public review stage.

https://www.detroitnews.com/story/b...nhtsa-enters-public-comment-phase/3177717002/


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

https://mashable.com/article/ford-autonomous-vehicles-factory-argoai/#XZedeaC19aqA


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Single Malt said:


> https://techcrunch.com/2019/03/19/w...put-a-lot-more-self-driving-cars-on-the-road/


Wow! This is exactly what they said in 2018... and 2017... and 2016....

And before you say I'm like the guy who didn't wanna see cars replace horses.... first you gotta actually produce the invention you're talking about to the extent you're talking about

You've been talking about it for many years... still nothing


----------



## Uberdoober20 (Nov 25, 2020)

Waymo can go away


----------

